
Show HN: Rssfs – An RSS reader written as a file system - rhabarba
https://github.com/dertuxmalwieder/rssfs
======
pengaru

      macOS and other non-Windows machines
      sudo ./rssfs
    

Just what I always wanted; an RSS reader running as root. /s

Why are you using sudo here? FUSE filesystems shouldn't require special
privileges unless they're accessing privileged stuff like block devices owned
by root.

~~~
totony
Iirc, fuse is setuid anyways. Having mount privilege is equivalent to being
root on linux.

~~~
pengaru
There's no such thing as a `fuse` system executable on linux.

There is `fusermount` which is indeed suid (so is `mount` btw), but it's also
been designed to accommodate unprivileged FUSE mounts and always adds 'nosuid'
and 'nodev' mount options when establishing them.

It's not equivalent to being root at all.

[https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/filesystems/fuse.html...](https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/filesystems/fuse.html#how-
do-non-privileged-mounts-work)

~~~
totony
That's fair. Unfamiliar about how this works, since ntfs-3g seems to drop root
after mounting.

I would still not be comfortable about giving mount permissions to ordinary
users (even through a setuid layer since they're known to cause security
issues)

------
rhabarba
(This is my first try to play with FUSE. I hope it's still OK.)

Windows support will follow later this year. Maybe. I’d really prefer to have
two not-too-diverging code bases here. Need to experiment a bit...

~~~
tyingq
Winfsp maybe? It has a fuse compatibly layer (see fuse.h in the repo).

[http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/](http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/)

~~~
rhabarba
I am working on it. Slowly. (see driver-winfsp.go.)

------
seqizz
I started to think there is a wheel-of-fuse somewhere and people are rolling
it to match random things to build as FS.

------
petercooper
What's the benefit of offering this via FUSE rather than having a program just
fetch the same material and store it in the usual filesystem with the same
folder and filenames? I assume there is one and I'm missing it. (Alternatively
if this is for learning/experimenting, that's OK! :-))

~~~
clktmr
Not OP, but the benefit of the filesystem implementation is probably to only
fetch the data on read.

~~~
rhabarba
Which is not really done yet either. I might add that... I’ll work on it
tonight (CEST), probably.

~~~
rhabarba
Done (poorly).

